# New Workshop Construction



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

*New Workshop Construction - Part 1*

This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.

The shop will be a combination of wood and metal stud floor joists, structural metal stud wall framing, exterior grade gypsum sheathing, fiber cement siding and trim, custom made windows and salvage solid oak exterior doors.

Over the past week I have been working on foundation posts, rim joists and metal stud floor joints.

Below are the 4" x 6" pressure treating support posts sunk 2 to 3 feet in the ground with the holes filled with concrete. I graded a minimal amount of dirt around the tops of the posts. I know your not suppose to do that but it it looks pretty and I don't care.









Next picture is of the exterior 8" rim joists. All wood floor joists, top plate and roof rafters are rough cut hemlock.









Last picture for today is the 8" center joist support beam, 8" metal stud tracks fastened to the hemlock rim joists and half of the 8" metal stud floor joists in place but not fastened. I had access to an excessive amount amount of 8" 20 gauge metal studs. Since they are too light to use as floor joists at 16" on center I decided to place 2 of them back to back every 12". They are fastened to each other to create an I beam type of truss. At 12" on center they will be plenty sturdy for all present and future work.









This is my first time using metal studs so it will be a learning experience. Additionally, this is my first time building a dedicated, free standing work shop. I am aware that 16' x 20' is somewhat small for a shop but it is the extent of what I can build at this time. Ive been reading every post, workshop, book and magazine that involves shops close to my size. I believe with proper planning and space management I will be please with the size.

Im in full swing building this place so I will be updating regularly.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 1*
> 
> This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.
> 
> ...


Nice start!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 1*
> 
> This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.
> 
> ...


I cant wait for more and 16×20 seems fine to me my shop that I want is 24×24


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 1*
> 
> This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.
> 
> ...


*WOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Huge congratulations. You're off to a great start !!


----------



## micbora (Jun 6, 2011)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 1*
> 
> This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.
> 
> ...


Looks great, can't wait to see how you get on, you are building my dream…...a dedicated workshop!!


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 1*
> 
> This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.
> 
> ...


Good luck, Your gunna wish it was twice as big tho!


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 1*
> 
> This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.
> 
> ...


Good start. 16' x 20' may be a little bit small, but you can always add on later, or add lean-to off the back for lumber storage, dust collection, compressor, etc… Starting on a dedicated space is the important part.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 1*
> 
> This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the positive comments guys. Lumber storage and compressed air are going to be under the shop in the back. The slope of the ground puts the back of the shop 4 feet in the air. Dust collection will be a small add on attached to the right rear of the shop where you see the existing tan shed. The piping for the dust collection, and some electrical wiring, will be under the shop


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 1*
> 
> This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's going to be a really nice shop building. Congratulations.


----------



## Mikey66 (May 19, 2014)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 1*
> 
> This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.
> 
> ...


Is stud track carrying the entire floor load?! I'm no engineer, but using metal stud track as a load bearing joist carrier scares me to death. I signed up to this forum specifically to comment on this. It really jumped out at me when I saw it. Any structural gurus here feel free to set me straight if I'm wrong about this. Genuinely concerned.

Mike


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 1*
> 
> This is part one of the construction of my new 16' x 20' workshop. This project has been in the planning stage since last fall. The theme of this build is to save money and build wisely. I have had many opportunities over the past 6 months to get some good deals on building materials and am now able to put them to use.
> 
> ...


I shouldn't be dragging up my old posts but I wanted to address the last comment on metal studs. I am the structural guru. I could go into the equations as to why all is good, but I'm sure you will just take my word for it.


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

*New Workshop Construction - Part 2*

I found these AutoCad files and thought they would give some perspective as to how I see the shop looking when its done.

General Floor Plan









Front Elevation









Left Elevation









Right Elevation









Rear Elevation









Thanks for looking


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 2*
> 
> I found these AutoCad files and thought they would give some perspective as to how I see the shop looking when its done.
> 
> ...


It looks like the construction of your new shop got off to a great start. That wood floor is going to be easy on your feet. Since I wanted to have my attached shop match the construction of my home I had to have concrete floors. Lots of rubber mats are required in my shop to help my feet, legs & back out. I like the idea of having double doors that open out like your plan shows. I did the same thing on my shop. When the doors open out you can use the space in front of one door for a tool & just move the tool when access is needed. I put my drill press in front of the door. You can also easily open the second door for added air flow.

You might consider leaving out the single door & putting a window there. Or leave it just a wall. In a small shop wall space & storage space is at a premium. You may also consider changing the two windows at the back of your shop over your workbench to one very large window. You would probably like having the natural light over your whole workbench. Here's a view of the 8 foot window I put in my shop where the workbench is. I only have two windows & the 6 foot double doors in the whole shop in order to save storage & wall space.

Have fun building your shop!


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 2*
> 
> I found these AutoCad files and thought they would give some perspective as to how I see the shop looking when its done.
> 
> ...


I think you are on to something Frank. The left side (20' side) faces north west while the rear faces north east. Im thinking of eliminating the single door on the left side, putting 3 windows together in the middle of the wall for 6' of windows and putting the work bench under them. It will give me more wall space, nice natural light to work in and 14 feet of wall space on that wall..


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 2*
> 
> I found these AutoCad files and thought they would give some perspective as to how I see the shop looking when its done.
> 
> ...


Putting the three windows together is a good idea too. That will make a larger space available for your long clamps & such. You didn't say how high you're going to make the ceiling? I thank the Good Lord that someone recommended 9 to 10 foot ceilings to me every time I handle a long hunk of wood! The normal 8 foot long lumber is much easier to handle if the ceilings are higher.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 2*
> 
> I found these AutoCad files and thought they would give some perspective as to how I see the shop looking when its done.
> 
> ...


I have a 12'x20' shop so I think 16'x20' would be great (80 more square feet! Aaahhhh man I'm jealous). Having a small shop I would agree the single door is the way to go. Mine is a 5' double door. One side opens normally, while I latch the other side closed until I need it open to bring stuff in. I also agree that wall space is good space. I only have 4 14" windows, two at either end for cross air flow and a bit of light. My walls are 8.5' high with a 12' peek, and its all open space except for two 4' deep lofts on either end. Makes swinging long lumber around a breeze. Another item I'm glad I did was I mounted a 30' retractable power cord to the ceiling and it hangs down to just within easy arms reach in the center of the shop. This enables me to plug in any hand tool I need and reach anywhere (yes I still have outlets all around the shop but this retractable cord helps a lot.)


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 2*
> 
> I found these AutoCad files and thought they would give some perspective as to how I see the shop looking when its done.
> 
> ...


Rockler has their good 12-Gauge Retractable Extension Cord Reel on sale right now. I have one at each end of my shop. I checked out a bunch of reels before buying from Rockler. Rockler's is about the best reel that you can get for that price range. It not only has 12 guage wire with a triple tap outlet but also has a metal casing. Most of the reels of that price range have plastic cases.


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

*New Workshop Construction - Part 3*

Ive been working hard, but feel like I should have accomplished more. These are pictures from the past week

This is a picture of my littlest helper and I. I would be laying on my back under the floor attaching floor joists and she would climb on top of me and bounce up and down playing with her Fisher Price drill. That will be a fond memory Ill always have










All floor joists done










Two out of four walls roughed in and erected. I decided to erect the walls and then come back later and do all the rough opening. Metal studs seem to be easier to work with but they do have a learning curve. The opening you are looking at is the 6' wide double doors in the front.










This picture makes it look like I got a lot done










Half of the plywood is fire rated. I placed it in any possible place where I might put the wood stove. Metal studs, fire rates plywood, gypsum board exterior sheathing,fiber cement siding. Are you starting to see a trend here?










Its hard to believe that this entire structure is held together by these little screws. In this picture you also see the fastenings used to connect the top track to the wood sill I placed above it. You also see the 3 inch piece with the flange clipped off. This goes between the wood top plate and the top track and really helps tie the corners together.










The wall work shown above represents about 6 hours of work. Im expecting to have the other two walls up tomorrow,then spend next week doing the openings, and be ready for exterior sheathing next weekend.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 3*
> 
> Ive been working hard, but feel like I should have accomplished more. These are pictures from the past week
> 
> ...


Looking great. Like the use of the metal studs. Was there a cost savings using them, if not how much more than wood studs? Little helpers always make fond memories. I have a few of my own. Look forward to seeing more of your progress.


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 3*
> 
> Ive been working hard, but feel like I should have accomplished more. These are pictures from the past week
> 
> ...


The metal studs are 16 gauge and I got a great deal. The drywall contractor on one of my projects left them behind when he was done on site. They were 20' long and he didn't want to bother taking them back. I cut them i half and took them home. saves the job the money of putting them in a dumpster and paying to have them hauled away. i think back when steel prices were low they would have been cheaper than wood, but now they are most definitely more money.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 3*
> 
> Ive been working hard, but feel like I should have accomplished more. These are pictures from the past week
> 
> ...


Your shop is progressing in fine style! My "Little Helpers" are all grown now & weren't around to help. But now they can sure come up with projects for me to work on, especially stuff for the grand kids. Pretty soon you'll enjoy going out to your shop to make something for your helpers. Keep up the good work!


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 3*
> 
> Ive been working hard, but feel like I should have accomplished more. These are pictures from the past week
> 
> ...


What a nice, relaxing july 4th weekend you are having! A little sweat is good for the soul, huh?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

JKBogle said:


> *New Workshop Construction - Part 3*
> 
> Ive been working hard, but feel like I should have accomplished more. These are pictures from the past week
> 
> ...


Can not beat the price on those studs, and not only are they straight, but if you want to change a window
or door location before you sheath it, all it takes is to remove a few screws and relocate the studs. Just 
remember the plastic doughnuts for the wires if you run your wiring through the studs. Should be a 
great shop, and you can not beat that helper.


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

*It's Hot*

It's been nearly a month since my last update. My progress has been slow, mostly due to the heat.

Lets talk about a wood shop.

The last time I updated 2 out of 4 walls were framed without openings. Below you will see all walls have been framed, openings trimmed out in wood to make door and window installation easier and half of the sheathing is installed.








Here is a view of the north and west side. You can see the siding on the ground that will be the last part of this project. I really think the purple is pretty, Im thinking about leaving it go as is. This is just the color National Gypsum makes their exterior grade gypsum board.








There is a view out the windows that the work bench will sit below.








All wall sheathing is up
















A couple views from inside. It gives me an idea of how much space I really have to work with
















Here is a picture of the VCT that will be on the floor when the building envelope is water tight. Its called Bisque by Mannington. I wanted something close to the color of sawdust and dirt.








That's about it for now. I can say that I'm sitting here itching from the purple wallboard. The paper contains some kind of fiberglass. One touch to the skin makes you itch for days. I'm pretty happy with the progress. Next weekend I hope to have a roof over all my work. Ive learned that the heat is more bearable if you start out in the morning and work through the day. The increase in temperature is more gradual and doesn't seem as bad as when you come out of working in the A/C.

Thanks For Looking!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JKBogle said:


> *It's Hot*
> 
> It's been nearly a month since my last update. My progress has been slow, mostly due to the heat.
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree. Sometimes you just have to put your big boy pants on, man up, drink lots of Gatorade, and "get er done." Hang in there, fall is coming and you ve got to get it roofed before the monsoons start.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

JKBogle said:


> *It's Hot*
> 
> It's been nearly a month since my last update. My progress has been slow, mostly due to the heat.
> 
> ...


At least you have leaves on the trees and the grass is green. I have only mowed 2 times this year (normal is weekly) and we have had 2.4 inches of measurable rain this year. Normal would be about 16" by now. We have over 30 day over a hundred and we don't live in the sesert….yet 
BTW the shop looks good. It will come along. You just need about 1 good weekend to dry it in.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

JKBogle said:


> *It's Hot*
> 
> It's been nearly a month since my last update. My progress has been slow, mostly due to the heat.
> 
> ...


Looking good.

What sheathing are you using? Is that XP MR board ? OSB outside sheathing with house wrap would have been my go of it, but…

The VCT will show any imperfections and look like butt over the plywood sub-floor if not perfectly planar and the TIG seams usually will require sanding smooth and filling to make it flat and smooth. The VCT will require waxing and buffing to keep it from degrading (like in old grocery stores where they kept even trying).

I am not trying to be negative, but your choices have raised one of my eyebrows ;=)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *It's Hot*
> 
> It's been nearly a month since my last update. My progress has been slow, mostly due to the heat.
> 
> ...


*JK*, this is a great blog and you're doing a fine job on that shop. It will be a nice one. It sure has been hot this summer and sometimes it is hard to get up and going.


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *It's Hot*
> 
> It's been nearly a month since my last update. My progress has been slow, mostly due to the heat.
> 
> ...


David

What you see is extended exposure gypsum board. Its National Gypsum's version of Densglass Gold and can withstand unprotected exposure to the elements for over a year. I chose it because it was free. It will be wrapped in Tyvex then vinyl siding. The inside walls will be sheathed with OSB to address any sheer loads that the building may experience.

regarding the VCT, All joints in the plywood floorsl be sanded to remove any major high areas. Then all joints, as well as all screw holes and low areas, will be treated with Ardex Feather Finish, a cementicious underlayment,meant specifically for use under VCT. The VCT will be coated with 2 or more coats of high traffic wax but will not be buffed (I think you actually mean burnished like they do in grocery stores). Burnishing creates a high gloss finish that shows all imperfections. This is the procedure they use in most schools that get walked on by thousands of kids and withstand wear.

Thanks for looking ;=)


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

JKBogle said:


> *It's Hot*
> 
> It's been nearly a month since my last update. My progress has been slow, mostly due to the heat.
> 
> ...


I am glad to see that you are very much on top of things and am looking forward to following your blog. You're gonna love that new shop.

I have seen some crazy things in my life, so forgive me for looking so closely over your shoulder. If that were the purple MR (as you obviously know) it would be a grave mistake. Same goes for putting VCT straight down to TIG plywood or Advantech and calling it done. Just looking out for you, but glad to see not required.

Regards, DG


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

*Rafters & Roof Sheathing*

Just some update pictures

Rafters Installed









7/16" OSB Roof Sheathing. A pneumatic roof nail gun was a life (and back) saver









Felt Paper installed and secured. I had about enough of using slap stapler by the time I was done. Maybe I was not doing it right but it sure jammed a lot. Now I can stop worrying about the floor plywood getting wet and start worrying about the felt paper blowing off.









The next step is the gable end framing and sheathing. Im not really sure how I want to cut and fasten the gable end studs.

After the gable ends are done I will temporarily enclose the window and door openings while I build the windows and door jamb. The windows will swing open from 2 hinges at the top of each window. I purchases some nice solid oak wood doors with glass and grills in the top half. I would love to strip them and put on a clear poly but don't know if I should use water based poly or oil based. Does oil based poly turn yellow with age. Im afraid of the bottom edge of the door getting water damage. I'm considering applying a 5 minute epoxy to the bottom edge to protect it.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

JKBogle said:


> *Rafters & Roof Sheathing*
> 
> Just some update pictures
> 
> ...


Some of the poly's (both WB and OB) do not yellow.


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

JKBogle said:


> *Rafters & Roof Sheathing*
> 
> Just some update pictures
> 
> ...


nice looking shop.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *Rafters & Roof Sheathing*
> 
> Just some update pictures
> 
> ...


This is really going to be a nice shop building when you finish it. Congratulations.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

JKBogle said:


> *Rafters & Roof Sheathing*
> 
> Just some update pictures
> 
> ...


Great Progress! As they get older, your back & feet will thank you for having a wood floor. And the placement of your windows was very good. You'll have natural light over your bench & plenty of wall space for hanging stuff.


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

JKBogle said:


> *Rafters & Roof Sheathing*
> 
> Just some update pictures
> 
> ...


I think the window locations are going to be great, thanks to your advise. Thanks Frank.


----------

